# A sincere Thanks To All Of You



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I can never express the how much the MWST meant to me. Meeting all of you was something I thought would never happen. It has made me want achieve the highest ability possible in slingshots, for me. To all of you on the Forum that put up with me, you have no idea how much I appreciate it. In case your wondering why I post these Thank You's every so often it's almost always when someone I know has an illness or one of lives other hurdles. They just took a close friend of mine to the hospital with a possible heart attack. Anyway I thought I would tell you why I post these. There's not always a reason other than the fact I want you to know I give a S###!!!!!!!! You never know when it's my turn, so Thank You All


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

you bring a lot of warmth to the forum, buddy. I know I appreciate it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Hopefully I can make it out to the MWST next year so we can zip a few down range.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome natural fork awesome


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Tag, sorry to hear about your friend. I hope he/she will recover soon.

Todd


----------

